# drm-kmod update for Alder Lake (almost there) - pointers/resources for module debugging?



## cmoerz (Dec 27, 2022)

I've managed to update i915 drm-kmod to a recent version that is supposed to work for 12th gen Alder Lake CPU/GPUs:








						GitHub - christian-moerz/drm-kmod: Alder Lake drm-kmod / i915
					

Alder Lake drm-kmod / i915. Contribute to christian-moerz/drm-kmod development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




While it finally all compiles fine, I'm stuck in the `kldload` process and getting close to pinpointing the issue by doing a bunch of printk's.

Obviously, this is not very elegant. I've looked into the different resources for kernel debugging. `ddb` seems really nice - if you know how to work it. Unfortunately, I seem to missing a few pieces. How am I supposed to set breakpoints before loading a module, for example?

Also, ddb does not have any debug symbols, as far as I understand. How do I even specify an address of a function, etc. Do I need to look into the assembler code of the module(s)?

Can I breakpoint the kernel loading methods somehow?

If you can recommend a website, video, book, etc. that goes into kernel debugging with a bit more practice/examples, I'd highly appreciate it.


----------

